# Delete



## Guest (Sep 2, 2007)

.


----------



## AllmindnoBrain (Jun 28, 2007)

Its ok that this is some of your recent work, no need to be embarrassed you just need a little bit of practice :wink:


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2007)

> There was two poems in them that i wrote. And the first one i find odd, seems like a strange thing to write.
> 
> poem 1;
> I love it when god sings in me
> ...


I don't find it strange at all


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)

.


----------



## AllmindnoBrain (Jun 28, 2007)

I was being sarcastic, lol, hence the winking smiley face.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

LOL.. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Lol - good stuff. Even if you had wrote them now they would be good stuff


----------

